# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Chuyển đuôi flv-->3gp?

## superman

e muốn đổi từ đuôi flv --> 3gp thì phải làm sao? có bác nào rành cái này chỉ dùm em với

----------


## Lpthuylieu

bạn dùng phần mềm đổi đuôi đi.
link nè http://www.mediafire.com/?v1nyrqub1zm

----------


## dungtsbd

> e muốn đổi từ đuôi flv --> 3gp thì phải làm sao? có bác nào rành cái này chỉ dùm em với


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn thử dùng chương trình này xem nhé ffsetup230, nó hỗ trợ chuyển đổi hầu như gần hết các loại đuôi file.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## beprongviet

> e muốn đổi từ đuôi flv --> 3gp thì phải làm sao? có bác nào rành cái này chỉ dùm em với


*total video converter là phần mềm chuyển đổi đuôi tốt nhất hiện nay và đc sử dụng khá nhiều


http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=23910

có gì liên hệ mình trao đổi nhé
khidanongroile_1989

*

----------

